
10M pot plants worth $1B destroyed in Kern County - jelliclesfarm
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-11-04/authorities-destroy-10-million-plants-marijuana-hemp
======
jelliclesfarm
I am not a hemp or a pot growers but I was under the impression that ‘hot’
hemp is technically not really marijuana.

